# Msof icd-9?



## hburns (Jan 5, 2010)

Can anyone help me with an ICD-9 code for multisystem organ failure? thanks! Heidi


----------



## ambercooney (Jan 5, 2010)

*Icd 9*

The closest thing I found was 995.92 and 995.94. You would need to read both codes to see which one fits.


----------

